# Jacktown, PA tractor show and flea market July 16-18, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a great show. I have personally been there for 3 shows and the food is good (they even serve breakfast!), free admission, free parking, great flea market if the weather is good. They have their own inclosed steam machine building, a shingle mill, tractor pulls, free music, shady areas to sit, ALL GOOD STUFF! The Blue Mountain Antique Gas & Steam Engine Assosiation, INC is a very active club and does 4 shows a year at this site. I highly recommend this show! Here is a link:

http://www.jacktown.com/schedule.asp


----------

